# Hoplias sp. Xingu Black



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

These are crappy pics i took last night after a big feeding. He's in his temporary 60 gallon waiting for the 6'x2' permanent home to cycle. The 60 gallon has a lot of filtration and i've been doing water changes twice a week. I am really enjoying this wolf so far. He spends a lot of time chilling in midwater as well as the bottom. Last night was only the second time he has eaten right in front of me and it was quite a sight. I didnt think to grab the camera until after i fed him. I also witnessed the death roll for the first time and its really exciting to watch. I hope to capture that on video one day. This guy is a real beast and hates the tongs i have cause whenever i bring them out he starts flaring at it and once i had it in the water he attacked the tongs and not the food. This guy has a really blunt head and his back goes up real hight but its not that steep of a slope more like a big lump i'd say. This fish was raised by a few good keepers before me and I hope to keep the fish growing nice and healthy.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice wolf man







, i always wanted one but they are hard to find up here.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for the kind words. he's a real beast. and doesn't fear anything. hes a lot more active than a hoplias mala and he likes to chill in midwater a lot. i made a quick low quality video of him chasing my finger. i'll try and post that up sometime this weekend.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

whops it says in the paragraph


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

^yea its a pretty long read but it just gives you background on the wolf
anyway heres the video
Glass Bangin: Click here


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice wolf man, very nice indeed.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah man they are awesome predators, and a cool looking fish! [email protected]


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice xingu!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

awsome looking wolf, and great character. How big does this species get?

kane


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

^i think around 17" give or take is the norm. i've heard of someone from japan who grew one out to 20"


----------

